# Hallihallohallöe



## Alea (14 Aug. 2007)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin die Alea.
Bin ständig auf der suche nach schönen Celeb Pics . Entweder für mich oder andere.Meine Habe eigendlich keinen speziellen Favoriten und ich wechsel schon mal .

Viele liebe Grüße 
Alea


----------



## Fr33chen (15 Aug. 2007)

Alea schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich bin die Alea.
> Bin ständig auf der suche nach schönen Celeb Pics . Entweder für mich oder andere.Meine Habe eigendlich keinen speziellen Favoriten und ich wechsel schon mal .
> 
> Viele liebe Grüße
> Alea



Hallo Alea!

"die" Alea?
Dann würde ich mich gleich doppelt und dreifach freuen, dich hier begrüßen zu dürfen!
Denn weibliche aktive Member sind leider Mangelware! 

Schön, dass du den Weg zu uns gefunden hast!

mfg
Fr33chen


----------



## Muli (15 Aug. 2007)

Auch ich freue mich dich hier begrüssen zu dürfen und wünsche dir viel Vergnügen in unserer Community!

Lieben Gruß, Muli


----------



## Alea (16 Aug. 2007)

Fr33chen schrieb:


> Hallo Alea!
> 
> "die" Alea?
> Dann würde ich mich gleich doppelt und dreifach freuen, dich hier begrüßen zu dürfen!
> ...




Ja , sorry muß mein Profil noch etws bearbeiten. Was wohl erst nächste Woche pasieren könnte. Da ich diese Ganze Woche noch Nachtschicht hinlegen darf.

Und dann kann es auch passieren , dass ich mich ins aktive Geschehen stürze.

Naja ich persöhnlich mag ja lieber die männlichen Schauspieler und so. Also dürft ihr euch noch den Rest dieser Woche mächtig ins Zeug legen und mir egal von Wem Bilder hochladen.:3drofl:


----------



## AMUN (16 Aug. 2007)

Hallo Alea,

auch von mir eine herzliches willkommen on Board… und wenn deine Nachtschicht vorbei ist freue ich mich auf deine Beiträge 

Grüße 
Amun


----------



## Light (17 Aug. 2007)

Auch von mir Herzlich Willkommen. Freue mich über weibliche Unterstützung. Ansonsten bleibt mir nicht mehr zu sagen als viel Spaß bei uns.


----------



## mark lutz (17 Aug. 2007)

na dann freue ich mich doch wieder ein weibliches wesen begrüssen zu können herzlich willkommen und viel spass hier


----------



## Alea (29 Apr. 2009)

*auf der Arbeit und im richtigen Leben*

so zeig mal Foto von mir 
eines ist hier zu finden:
http://pics.hi5.com/userpics/731/243/243383731.img.jpg

Und dat bin ich privat ( nicht unbedingt eine Augenweide aber was solls!?)


----------



## General (29 Apr. 2009)

Danke Alea für deine Bilder ist mal was neues,super


----------



## Ronja (29 Apr. 2009)

Hallo Alea, schön dass du hier hergefunden hast. Weibliche Verstärkung können wir immer brauchen.  Hab zwar ein wenig gebraucht um dich zu begrüßen..grins....aber lieber später als nie. Loool


----------



## maierchen (30 Apr. 2009)

Alea schrieb:


> so zeig mal Foto von mir
> eines ist hier zu finden:
> http://pics.hi5.com/userpics/731/243/243383731.img.jpg
> 
> Und dat bin ich privat ( nicht unbedingt eine Augenweide aber was solls!?)



also das mit der augenweide find ich ein wenig zu hart zu dir selbst ich finde dein lächen ist sogar ei sehr hübsches!
ansonsten danke ich finde es is mal ne nette idee mit den bildern:thumbup:


----------



## Katzun (2 Mai 2009)

schließe mich da maierchen voll und ganz an 

dann mal herzlich wilkommen bei uns


----------

